# عيد السيدة.. عيد يجمع «معان روحية واحتفالات شعبية»



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2009)

تحتفل الطوائف المسيحية في كل أرجاء العالم بالخامس عشر من آب كعيد لانتقال "السيدة العذراء" إلى السماء، ولهذه الاحتفالات أشكال متنوعة. وفي "سورية" وبالتحديد مدينة "حمص" يكون للعيد نكهة مختلفة فالطقوس رائعة والاهتمام كبير ورائع. 







أولها الكرنفالات العديدة التي تقام في المدينة وقرى "وادي النضارة" ككرنفال "مرمريتا" و"رباح" و"كفرة" وغيرها، وفي هذه الكرنفالات تصنع لوحات شتى تحمل معان قد تشمل الحياة اليومية والدينية وتضيف في أحيان كثيرة مواقف مضحكة ومسلية ورقصات تدفع للتفاعل معها صغاراً وكباراً، وتترافق مع السهرات والحفلات التي تستمر حتى ساعات الصباح.

وهذا لا يتوقف على القرى وحدها بل إن مركز المدينة له نصيب كبير من المشاركة وذلك ظهر لهذه السنة ولسنوات خمس خلت من خلال مهرجان السيدة الذي تقيمه كنيسة "أم الزنار" للسريان الأرثوذكس وفيه من النشاط الشيء الكبير.

إضافة لهذه الاحتفالات التي تقام على شرف العيد فهناك أيضاً طقوس روحية ودينية اعتاد الناس عليها منذ العهد الأول والذي يقصد به الزمن الأول للاعتراف بالمسيحية كديانة رسمية في الدولة الرومانية ولتنتشر بعدها في أصقاع العالم، ومن هذه الطقوس هو ارتداء الفتيات ثوب السيدة العذراء وهو   
ثوب لونه أزرق فاتح وله زنار أبيض مع وضع منديل






 أبيض على الرأس وهذا اللباس يقال أن "السيدة العذراء مريم" كانت ترتديه وذلك «لإيفاء ندور معينة يقطعونها على أنفسهن».

وتختص الكنيسة الشرقية (الكاثوليكية والأرثوذوكسية) بإقامة قداديس الغروب وهي صلاة تقام من أجل السيدة العذراء ومرتبطة بكثير من الصلوات والترانيم والأناشيد الدينية الخاصة بها، وهي ما يميز الكنيسة "الشرقية البيزنطية" عن مثيلاتها في العالم، وتدعى صلوات (الباراكلسي).

إضافة إلى أن أجمل الاحتفالات التي تقام في محافظة "حمص" هي صلاة العيد وانتهاء الصوم في قرية "ربلة" المطلّة على نهر العاصي جنوب "حمص"، حيث تقام الصلاة على ضفة العاصي بجانب مقام "العذراء مريم" ويشارك به سنوياً مطران الروم الكاثوليك في "حمص" السيد "اسيدور بطيخة" ورجال الدين مع سكان القرية والزوار القادمين خصيصاً لرؤية الاحتفال.

وحول معنى العيد وتاريخه كان eHoms الحديث التالي مع الأب "أسعد نايف يوسف"   
كاهن رعية باب السباع للروم الكاثوليك :«إن عيد انتقال السيدة 






العذراء الذي يقع في تاريخ الخامس عشر من آب وهو تاريخ ثابت لكل عام، وحسب المراجع الدينية التاريخية ومنها المرجع "سكنسار كنيسة الروم الملكيين الكاثوليك" تذكر مايلي: جاء في التقاليد القديمة أنه عندما جاء الزمان، وأراد "السيد المسيح" أن تنتقل "السيدة العذراء" إلى السماء والحياة الأبدية، فأسرعت "العذراء مريم" إلى جبل الزيتون لتصلي وتشكر اللّه، ثمّ عادت إلى منزلها وأعدت ما يحتاج إليه دفنها وعلم الرسل بوحي الروح، فانتقلوا بصورة عجيبة من أقاصي الأرض حيث كانوا إلى "أورشليم"، إلى بيت "مريم" ففسرت لهم وعزّتهم ، ثم رفعت يديها الطاهرتين إلى السماء، وباركتهم وصلّت لأجل سلام العالم، وفاضت نفسها الفائقة القداسة بين يديّ ربها، فحمل الرسل الجثمان المقدس ودفنوه في الجسمانية، إلا أنهم وبعد ثلاثة أيام، إذ اجتمعوا في مجلس تعزية، ظهرت لهم "العذراء مريم"   
وابتدرتهم 






بالسلام فتيقنوا آنذاك أنها انتقلت إلى السماء بالنفس والجسد».

وفي عام (588- 602) للميلاد احتفل بعيد الانتقال في الإمبراطورية البيزنطية التي تعرف بـ "استانبول" حالياً ليعمم الحبر الروماني "ثاوذورس الأول" هذا العيد وثبّته وأدخله إلى "كنيسة روما" عندما أعلنت العقيدة المسيحية عقيدة الدولة الرسمية سنة (642) للميلاد.

وفي ختام حديثه أضاف: «أما عن (الصيام السابق للعيد) كل عيد "سيديّ" أي يخصّ "السيد المسيح" و"السيدة العذراء" يسبقه فترة تحضير روحي تتضمن تقشفات وصلوات وتكون من روح العيد، لذلك فإن صيام عيد "السيدة العذراء" يستمر خمسة عشر يوماً من (1إلى 15) من آب وهو متبع من الكنيسة في الشرق خاصةً بشكل دائم وثابت وبمشاركة الشعب أيضاً حيث أصبح تقليداً للشعب المسيحي عامة».

ولمزيد من المعرفة فإن عيد انتقال "السيدة العذراء" يختلف عن "الشهر المريمي" وهو يقع على شهر "أيار" من السنة وفيه صلوات واحتفالات شبيهة ولا سيما ارتداء الثوب المريمي وصلوات الغروب ولكن دون وجود الصيام. 

http://www.esyria.sy/ehoms/index.php?p=stories&category=directions&filename=200808200010017​


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2009)

مرمريتا 






 فور دخولك مرمريتا سيلفت نظرك كزائر اليها قصر مرمريتا السياحي التاريخي وكنيستها القديمة (مار سابا) وكذلك قصر أبو رعد وشجرة الدلبة الضخمة التي تتوسط ساحة القرية والتي تعود لأكثر من نصف قرن 

انها من القرى التابعة لمحافظة حمص وترتفع عن سطح البحر حوالي 850 متر وتتدرج بالإرتفاع نظراً لموقعها الجغرافي. لذلك سيصافدك مناخها المعتدل صيفا والشديد البرودة شتاء.ً
و يعتقد ان مرمريتا تعرضت للزلازل التي ضربت أوغاريت وبيروت واللاذقية وطرابلس في العصور ما قبل الميلادية والميلادية الأولى عام 540 م. واندثرت البلدة القديمة تحت الجبل المسمى السايح الذي يرتفع 900 م عن سطح البحر، والذي يدفع لهذا الاعتقاد ان صخور مرمريتا بيضاء بينما الجبل الذي يحتضنها حجارته بازلتية بركانية ومرمريتا اليوم لا تعود إلى أكثر من 500 عام، وأول العائلات التي هاجرت لها أتت من حوران ومن ثم من لبنان.








و تتميز بكرنفالها السنوي الذي يقام بتاريخ 14 آب ويسمى كرنفال عيد السيدة نسبة إلى السيدة العذراء. كما تتميز القرية بارتفاع نسبة المتعلمين بها وبعدد كبير من الاطباء.لذلك ينصح بزيارتها في فترة المهرجان التي تمتد لعدّة أيام تتخللها الحفلات الموسيقية والمهرجانات الشعبية وهي فترة ليلتقي فيها المغتربون من جميع انحاء العالم والذين هاجروا من قرية مرمريتا 


لن يفوت الزائر اليها فرصة التمتع بالجبال الخضراء والسير فترات الصباح الأولى لتنشق الهواء العليل.وتذوق مأكولاتها والتي تتصدرها (المجدَّرة) مع البصل اليابس والمخلل، والكبة النية.

http://www.thenewalphabet.com/details2407.html​


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2009)

واليكم أحبائي بعض الصور لمرمريتا أرجو أن تنال اعجباكم


----------



## اني بل (17 أغسطس 2009)

وهذا الرابط يوضح رسالة السيدة العذراء

http://www.tayyar.org/Tayyar/News/PoliticalNews/ar-LB/128947362110302688.htm​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ثقافي علمي روحي يا جورجينا

لكي كل الشكر لمشاركتنا تقاليدكم 

والاضاءة على تفاصيل الاحتفالات

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------

